# What should i do?



## ddvw123abc (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I bought some Budwings(they will be my first exotic speices) from DeShawn and IF i get a male and female and breed them and i get all the mantids i want from the ooth what do i do with the rest of them????


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

Keep some, sell the others.


----------

